

How a thought leader makes money. - thesethings
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/how-i-make-a-living-in-detail/

======
thesethings
I know Scott would probably never refer to himself as a "thought leader."

I picked that title because I thought "book author" wouldn't be as
descriptive.

I like him because I find his _thinking_ interesting. I rarely find people
referred to as "thinkers," though, so I went with thought leader.

------
nazgulnarsil
Scott says that speakers aren't generally paid for the quality of their
speeches. I think that constantly being around these types of events may have
given him a distorted perspective of what a "good" speaker is. Most people are
absolutely awful at effectively conveying information of any sort orally. I'd
almost call good speaking a lost art in an age where someone like Obama is
praised for it. If you can go up on stage and present a complex subject in an
understandable way to a large audience you probably are worth a couple grand
at the very least.

